# Calderstones Cemetery & War Memorial .



## Andyj23uk (Jul 9, 2008)

Only a mini report – but as you will read later – there are unlikely to be any more 

The cemetery was originally for the mental hospital – and co opted for the service men who ` died of their wounds ` during its wartime use as a military convalescent hospital 

All but a handful of civilian graves were removed – and a memorial to the patients erected 

And in 1993 it was sold to property developers 

It was a very a very peaceful site – insulated from traffic noise and the rest of the world 

Pictures :

Gates







The approach path 






Looking the other way 






The last civilian internment 






The patients memorial 











Each statue stood at a cardinal compass point – and was named for the seasons 





















The war memorial and military cemetery – still owned and managed by the war graves commission 
















That was the mini report - Now the frothing rant , The site has been vandalized – read  here  

Its also just been on the regional teevee news magazine show ` northwest tonight ` 

Both chapels have been trashed – and all the statues smashed – fooking feral chavscum 

The fooker bastards should be flogged – then sprayed with battery acid and their corpses hung in public as a warning to others 

no punishment too cruel or too unusual


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 9, 2008)

The statues are beautiful. The idea of a site like this being sold to property developers just seems sick to me. And the vandalism makes me furious, I would love to get hold of the little shites and cut their bollocks off. Seriously, people like that should just be burnt.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 9, 2008)

Really liked these pics Andy. Love those statues, and like the peaceful surroundings it shows.

As for the scum that vandalised it, they should be flogged, shot, or both 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 12, 2008)

Words can't possibly describe how I feel about the morons who did that. It was a lovely place. Thanks for sharing the photos, Andy.


----------



## cinestep (Jul 13, 2008)

I agree with Foxylady's sentiments. Thanks for sharing the site and the news.


----------



## vanburen (Jul 15, 2008)

Leave the vandals.torture thier parents to death in front of thier eyes.Fucking shit cunts.


----------



## snappel (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, and people on SSC banter on about how Liverpool is perceived as such a bin by the rest of the country/world...

What a disgrace. I think the mentality is just bizarre. Oh, I know, let's smash something today. Perhaps the most pathetic thing of all is that if any of these kids had found themselves in a WW1 trench, they'd probably have pissed themselves and begged to go home.

The people I feel sorry for are the war vets - they gave all they did, and for what. This absolute mess of 'civilisation' we call England. Thank fuck I'm getting out of this bin of a nation soon...


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 15, 2008)

snappel said:


> Thank fuck I'm getting out of this bin of a nation soon...


You as well, eh? Don't blame you!


----------



## MD (Jul 15, 2008)

it sickens me to read that
the wankers


----------



## stevejd (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey this ties in with our hopeless home secretary and her lame version of national service, I agree with Snappel, what should really happen is send the buggers to Bhagdad or Helmund province soon see how tough/brave they are.
they will need some of these and not body armour


----------

